# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  لقاء رئيس الوزراء

## علاء سماره

اطل علينا اليوم على شاشة التلفزيون رئيس الوزراء الدكتور فايز الطراونة لمناقشة بعض القضايا الضاهره على الساحة و اهمها قانون الانتخاب حيث قال 'اؤكد بكل وضوح ان لا تعديلات جديدة على قانون الانتخاب ، وان الانتخابات النيابية ستجرى نهاية العام الجاري وفق احكام هذا القانون'.وأكد أن وجود الهيئة المستقلة للانتخاب وقانونها يضمن الشفافية والنزاهة سواء من حيث الاجراءات أو استقلالية الهيئة او الظروف السياسية ويفتح الابواب امام المراقبين الدوليين والمحليين لمراقبة جميع مراحل العملية الانتخابية.
وقال: إننا واثقون أن الأغلبية الساحقة من الشعب الاردني ستلبي نداء جلالة الملك ونداء الوطن لنقدم للعالم نموذجا ايجابيا، كما قدمنا نموذجا في الإصلاح السلمي الآمن وربيعا اردنيا اخضر.
وشدد رئيس الوزراء على ان المشاركة واجب علينا جميعا وهي حق للأردن في أعناقنا ومن يريد الإصلاح فلا سبيل له إلا المشاركة في المؤسسات الدستورية لأن الفكر الصلاحي قائم على المشاركة وممارسة التغيير من داخل المؤسسات الدستورية، أما المقاطعة فهي إقصاء ممن يمارسها لنفسه وخذلان لعملية الإصلاح.

اول شي حاب اعرف رأيكم بقانون الانتخب ؟
اذا مو عاجبك قانون الانتخاب ! هل ستشارك بالانتخابات القادمة ؟
حاب اعرف شو رأيكو بخصوص الي قاله رئيس الوزراء بخصوص القانون
ولي بدهم ايقاطعوا لنتخابات ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*لاكون صريحة انا ما حضرت اللقاء ولا عندي خلفيه كامله عن قانون الإنتخاب 
لكن انا كمواطنة أردنية أكير من واجبي ومن حقي الانتخاب بغض النظر كان القانون متوافق مع رؤيتي وقناعتي لكن هو أكيد بخدم الوطن و المصلحة العامة 
انا ضد مقاطعة الانتخابات لاي سبب كان هاد حقنا الشرعي مارح نستخدم حقنا لنخدم اجندات خارجية و عشوائية فوضوية 

مشكور علاء على طرح الموضوع وفتح الباب للنقاش*

----------


## محمد العزام

بلقاء رئيس الوزراء حول قانون الانتخاب 
اطل علينا فايز الطروانة قبل هيك وحكى انو قانون الصوت الواحد رح ينلغي ورجع مرة ثانية وحكى قانون الصوت الواحد لم يمت ورح يرجع 
في تناقض بالحكي بشكل كبير 


قانون الصوت الواحد غير مرغوب فيه ولازم يعيدوا النظر 
واذا حصل ومشى هالقانون اكيد مارح اقاطع الانتخابات لانها حق لالي بنهاية المطاف 


مشكور علاء

----------

